# 19x9.5 Wheels with 255/35/19 Tires



## ShoMpeT (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

I was wondering if i can put 19x9.5 ET48 wheels with 255/35/19 tires with stock height. am i going to get any rubbing problem with this setup?

Thanks.eace:


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

TT, TTS or TTRS? What brand/style wheels? 

Size of the sub-model respective front brake calipers, and thereby spoke clearance, makes a difference.

In general an ET48 positive offset should preclude rubbing as it is close to OEM "tucked into" the wheel wheel.



ShoMpeT said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if i can put 19x9.5 ET48 wheels with 255/35/19 tires with stock height. am i going to get any rubbing problem with this setup?
> 
> Thanks.eace:


----------



## ShoMpeT (Oct 7, 2016)

Huey52 said:


> TT, TTS or TTRS? What brand/style wheels?
> 
> Size of the sub-model respective front brake calipers, and thereby spoke clearance, makes a difference.
> 
> In general an ET48 positive offset should preclude rubbing as it is close to OEM "tucked into" the wheel wheel.


It's TT with NICHE M196 SECTOR wheels :wave:


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

You should be ok. Of course always best if you can try before you buy. Some enthusiast wheel/tire shops will fit and test.

I presume you're going for a particular aesthetic rather than sporty performance. Deviating from the OEM design spec's in this manner typically renders less agility and a stiffer ride. I've been down this road!


----------

